# Europa League 19th September



## OddsPoster (Sep 15, 2013)

19 Sep 2013 - Group Stage



20:00 D. Zagreb - Ch. Odessa 1.69 3.65 4.88 17 
20:00 Eintracht Frankfurt - Bordeaux 2.09 3.30 3.45 17 
20:00 Fiorentina - Ferreira 1.31 4.99 9.30 17 
20:00 Maccabi Tel Aviv - APOEL 1.91 3.45 3.91 17 
20:00 Maribor - Rubin Kazan 4.54 3.52 1.77 17 
20:00 Pandurii - Dnipro 3.86 3.42 1.92 17 
20:00 PSV - Ludogorets 1.36 4.67 8.12 17 
20:00 Salzburg - Elfsborg 1.53 4.03 5.91 17 
20:00 St. Gallen - Kuban 2.54 3.27 2.70 17 
20:00 St. Liege - Esbjerg 1.42 4.41 7.35 17 
20:00 Valencia - Swansea 1.65 3.73 5.12 17 
20:00 Waregem - Wigan 2.56 3.29 2.68 17 
22:05 Apollon Limassol - Trabzonspor 2.98 3.26 2.34 16 
22:05 Betis - Lyon 2.06 3.36 3.49 16 
22:05 Dinamo Kiev - Genk 1.55 3.99 5.80 16 
22:05 Estoril - Sevilla 4.08 3.56 1.84 16 
22:05 Freiburg - Liberec 1.60 3.83 5.48 16 
22:05 Guimaraes - Rijeka 1.71 3.63 4.79 16 
22:05 Lazio - Legia 1.57 3.89 5.62 16 
22:05 Maccabi Haifa - AZ Alkmaar 2.29 3.34 2.99 16 
22:05 PAOK - Shakhtar Karagandy 1.31 4.77 10.41 16 
22:05 Sheriff Tiraspol - Anzhi 3.06 3.27 2.29 16 
22:05 Tottenham - Tromso 1.15 6.91 18.57 16 
22:05 Thun - Rapid Vienna 2.19 3.29 3.25 16


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 18, 2013)

MARIBOR – RUBIN KAZAN: PREDICTIONS

Maribor of Slovenia have had an excellent start to defending last year’s title. 7 wins and 1 draw from 8 games and a goal difference of +18 shows how much they are in the ascendancy. That they four of the top six goalscorers in the league says everything. In Europe this year they sit out in Champions League, they knocked out Birkirkara of Malta and APOEL of Cyprus before finding Plzen too good and losing both legs. Maribor have a host of attacking options with a variety of styles. Tavares, Mendy,Bohar and Fajic have 16 goals between them so far but none troubled Plzen in their only step up in class.

Rubin Kazan are one of the better sides in a much improved Russian Premier League. Unbeaten in 8 games (2 wins and 6 draws) they are proving to be a real tough nut to crack. Rubin have played most of the top sides too with Zenit, CSKA and Spartak all finding them too strong to overcome. Rubin have been superb in Europa League so far with 6 wins from 6. Beating Jogodina , Randers and Molde home and away while scoring 13 and conceding just 3.



MARIBOR – RUBIN KAZAN: BETTING TIPS

Excellent price on Rubin here who should be a lot shorter than 1.83. Maribor struggled against Plzen in the Champions League and lost both legs. Rubin Kazan are a better side than the Czechs for sure. Rubin have powered their way past Randers and Molde and those sides are level with the Slovenians. Take Paddy Powers standout 1.83 on Rubin Kazan and wait to collect.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 18, 2013)

Freiburg have made a poor start to their league campaign with just two points from the opening five games, and will be hoping the Europa League can provide a first win of the season. A home draw against Bayern gave encouragement, but they followed it up with defeat in Augsburg where they were poor.  Freiburg have three Czech born players in Krmas, Pilar and Darida and they will hope to feature against the team from their homeland.

Liberec have had to win through three qualifying rounds to reach the group stages, and they knocked out Udinese in the last round winning the away leg 3-1. They also won away at Zurich and can take confidence from those road performances into this clash.  They will need to though, as they haven’t won in six in matches against German opponents in Europe. They currently lie third in the Czech league with nineteen points in eight games, and are unbeaten in eight games in all competitions. Ukrainian midfielder Rybalka is their player to watch out for, and has four goals so far this season.

FREIBURG V LIBEREC: BETTING TIPS

Liberec have already won away in Zurich and Udinese in qualifiers and they are a big price to gain a first European win on German soil. Add to the fact Freiburg are winless in Bundesliga this season and Liberec are unbeaten in eight. I suggest a bet on Liberec Draw no bet at 3/1(4.00) Paddy Power. If the game ends a draw we get stakes refunded and it looks a great value bet for me.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 19, 2013)

Accumulator Betting Tip - Thursday 19th September

The long slog to the Europa League final kicks off this Thursday and here is our first accumulator of the group stage. This six-fold gives odds of just over 13/1 with William Hill and new members can get a free bet of up to £25 and losing stake refunded if one team let you down:
Accumulator Betting Tip:
Fiorentina to beat Pacos Ferreira 1/3:
 First up are Fiorentina. The Italian team have started their league campaign well with two wins and a draw. They overcame Grasshopper to get here, winning the first leg 2-1 before losing the second 1-0. They are a good side and sit in 4th in Serie A. Pacos have had a dreadful start to their league campaign losing their four matches so far only managing one goal in the process. They got in to the groups as a result of being knocked out the Champions League meaning they are yet to win a game this season. Fiorentina are a good team and with Pacos really struggling they should dismiss them easily.
PSV Eindhoven to beat Ludogorets 4/11:
 Next up are Dutch side PSV who should beat the Bulgarian side Ludogorets. PSV have had a good start to their league campaign and sit second. Their only defeat so far was against AC Milan and they are unbeaten in the league. They haven’t lost a home game in all competitions and are a good team. Ludogorets are top of the Bulgarian league but are in this competition courtesy of losing in the Champions League against Basel. The side also lost their last away game in the league and are playing at a much lower level than PSV and should succumb on Thursday.
Standard Liege to beat Esbjerg 4/9:
 Liege have had a great start to the season and should overcome a team playing in a much worse division. Liege have won all seven of their league matches to date and every match in qualifying for the competition. Esbjerg are sixth in the Danish league and have had an ok start. They are now without a win in their last four though and will struggle against Liege. The Belgian’s should have far too much quality for their opponents and should register a comfortable win.
Vitoria Guimaraes to beat Rijeka 7/10:
 Next up are the Portuguese side Guimaraes. They have made an ok start to their domestic campaign and sit 7th after four games. They have two wins under their belt and are a decent side. They take on Croatian team Rijeka  who are 3rd in their domestic league. No mugs but they are playing in a much lower quality of league and scraped past Stuttgart to get to this stage.
Lazio to beat Legia Warsaw 8/13:
 Lazio have made a strong start to the season winning two of their opening three league matches. Both these matches were at home and they are on a four game winning streak at home in the league stretching back to last season. Legia are top of the Polish league and are in the Europa League after being knocked out the Champions League by Rosenborg. Once more, not a bad side but Lazio at home should be too much of a challenge for them.
Real Betis to beat Lyon Evens:
 Finally I fancy Betis to overcome Lyon. Betis have had a slow start but seem to be finding their feet. After two defeats in their opening league matches they now have a draw and a win in their last two matches. They beat Jablonec easily enough to get to this stage and are a good team. Lyon have really began to struggle, without a win in their last three and crashing out of the Champions League to Sociedad of late. They lost their last away game to Evian and the Champions League regulars may have a fight on here against a good Betis side. 
 ACCUMULATOR ODDS: 13/1 WILLIAM HILL


----------



## Bultip (Sep 19, 2013)

Maribor – Rubin Kazan

20:00

By: foni

Maribor will play with Rubin Kazan in match from Group D of the Europa League. Maribor played in the Champions League earlier this season, but the team was eliminated in the play-off round and came in the groups of Europa League. Rubin Kazan started their participation in the second-highest European club tournament from the second qualifying round and succeeded to go the way to the groups. My opinion is that there will have under 2.5 goals in the match. This prediction was true in 4 from the last 4 matches (in all competitions) of each of the teams. The game should be challenged and I think that the number of goals will be under 2.5. 

Prediction: Under 2.5 goals @1.70 Bet365

Bultip.com


----------



## banirost (Sep 19, 2013)

_*Thun - Rapid Vienna*_
Hi guys,

Today is Europa League day. 
Rapid are slowly coming back into form after a short dry spell pushed them back towards the middle of the Austrian Bundesliga standings.
Thun are on a bit of roll and already seeing their team click at this early stage of the season. 
This is a game where I can see both sides scoring and perhaps multiple times and while I am not confident picking a winner here, I do see a game with lots of chances and as such, the *over 2.5 goals* +1.90 looks a good selection.


----------



## Andy987 (May 14, 2015)

Betis to overcome Lyon. Betis have had a slow start but seem to be finding their feet.


----------

